
Hummingbird – AirVPN's free and open source OpenVPN 3 client - monkin
https://gitlab.com/AirVPN/hummingbird/tree/master
======
saurik
> Based on OpenVPN 3 library fork by AirVPN with tons of critical bug fixes
> from the main branch, new ciphers support and never seen before features

Why are these changes not being contributed upstream? It does not inspire my
trust to hear these people are making "critical bug fixes" and then hoarding
them without explanation. Did OpenVPN3 refuse the updates, or are otherwise
dragging their feet? Or, more likely, did AirVPN decide it was more
interesting/important to use these fixes as a competitive advantage /
differentiator for their fork, to get people to use their client or even leave
upstream?

~~~
marcan_42
Upstream isn't responsive. I have had a bug open with them about broken TAP
mode routing for years, _with patch_ , and they've ignored it.

After seeing the codebase, I'm a lot warier of using OpenVPN. It's quite a
mess. I'm personally looking forward to WireGuard becoming the standard, but
I'm glad to see an OpenVPN fork. These things, even if they don't replace
upstream, tend to motivate them to stop dragging their feet.

~~~
quanticle
Not just you. Linus Torvalds [1] has said that Wireguard's code is a "work of
art" when compared with the "horrors" that are OpenVPN and IPSec.

1: [https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linus-
Li...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linus-Likes-
WireGuard)

~~~
borumpilot
Nice misquote.

Full quote is: "Maybe the code isn't perfect, but I've skimmed it, and
compared to the horrors that are OpenVPN and IPSec, it's a work of art."

Source: the given link.

~~~
Dylan16807
I'm staring at both lines and I can't tell what you think is a misquote.

------
woodruffw
I might be missing it, but where is the actual OpenVPN source for this fork?
There are only a few files in the `src` directory, and most of them appear to
be wrapping shell commands and the iptables/netfilter API.

Edit: It appears to be here:
[https://github.com/AirVPN/openvpn3-airvpn](https://github.com/AirVPN/openvpn3-airvpn)

------
zaarn
I'm not quite certain, it seems the only change is integratio of ChaPoly1305
as an encryption method. But really, you should be switching to Wireguard, if
all your devices support it.

OpenVPN is a mess, both in code and configuration, getting it to work as you
want can be more difficult than editing Xorg.conf.

Wireguard is very very easy to setup (simple enough to fit the entire
configuration plus encryption keys into an QR code you can scan with the
Android App).

------
basicplus2
Whenever i hear of Hummingbird i think of Hummingbird Host Explorer...

Now opentext host explorer

[https://www.opentext.com/products-and-
solutions/products/spe...](https://www.opentext.com/products-and-
solutions/products/specialty-technologies/connectivity/hostexplorer)

------
ur-whale
Why are people still investing time on OpenVPN in the wireguard era?

~~~
dimtion
Wireguard is still very early stage, and many features that are useful for
enterprise Software are not available (or even not possible) with Wireguard.

For example as of today Wireguard only works with static ip addresses. Using
the official client it is not possible to assign IP (or pass DNS information)
through a DHCP.

~~~
vorpalhex
There is a dynamic ip project in the works, but it's not yet ready for public
consumption from my understanding. [https://git.zx2c4.com/wg-
dynamic](https://git.zx2c4.com/wg-dynamic)

------
rb666
I love AirVPN, going to test this out for sure.

